# Plumb simple.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

2 grilled trout tonight, fresh caught, on the grill and a heapin helping of colesalw. 1 brew to wash it down.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds good!


----------

